# H&H rods? Any good? Where are they made?



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

How are the H&H rods they sell at Gander Mountain? Never heard of them, but they are pretty expensive. Which one? Where are they made? In the market for a new rod, so just wondering.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

They are nice rods. You will be happy with one. H&H is high quality custom class rods


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*H&h*

H&H has been around for years.
They have a great line of bass rods.
Their bay rods are TOP OF THE LINE.

I acquired one at a benifit auction a few weeks ago.
Danged nice. Very sensative.
Shakari blanks if I'm correct.

I don't think you would be going wrong.
For a reasonable price.

Oh, thanks for donating the rod to a good cause.
Cause I spent too much cash AGAIN that afternoon. LOL


----------



## jusintime (Jun 24, 2006)

Ok...How would you compare a H&H rod to a American Rodsmiths Titanium H3 series????


----------



## baymaster81 (Jan 13, 2007)

I love these rods. I own 4. I also own amrs. And I have to say that I perfer H&H. They are made in Richmond. They have titanium guides, swollen butt grip. Their new rod called the Backcountry a grafite infused with kevler. extreamly sencitive, and strong. It felt stiff at first until I put a load on it. Then it went limp. I can cast a 1/16 oz jig head and keep the back bone to land 22lb reds. A true revolutionary rod. Ohh all of his rods come with a $30 lifetime guarantee. You break it, 30 bones gets you a bran new one. No mater what the cost.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Fishin Inc was the one you aquired from the BACH fundraiser?..If it was..I'm glad you are enjoying it...I wondered who won the bid for it....


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

thats what i like to hear...$30 dollar lifetime guarantee! And thier local. SWEEEET!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

jusintime said:


> Ok...How would you compare a H&H rod to a American Rodsmiths Titanium H3 series????


No Comparison..they are Two different types of rods.

Call Josh and ask him yourself.

PM me, I will give you his #..

I know..No Pot stirring intended?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

*Shakari ?*



Fishin-Inc said:


> H&H has been around for years.
> They have a great line of bass rods.
> Their bay rods are TOP OF THE LINE.
> 
> ...


Does anyone know if it is a shakari blank.I have two customs with shakari blanks and love them.

Michael


----------



## baymaster81 (Jan 13, 2007)

I was told they were.


----------



## baymaster81 (Jan 13, 2007)

No...I did some reasearch they are not.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Josh will be here in short time to answer inquiries.


----------



## H & H Rods (Jul 14, 2005)

*H & H Rods*

Guys, thanks for the inquiries on our rods. I also appreciate the responses from our current, and satisfied customers. Our rods are not only made here in the U.S., but right here in Richmond. We do offer a lifetime warranty on our products. Yes there is a $30 replacement fee, and no there are no questions asked. We have been around for 5 years, and are producing 3 lines of rods that range from $130.00 to $300.00. We have 40 models of rods, and I am sure a length/action to match anybody's preference and wallet. Blanks are always a big question when choosing a rod. The short answer is that we have our blanks built for us. Part of our contract with our blank manufacturer is a non disclosure clause. This is a very common occurance with larger manufacturers who are contracting all of their blanks. Meaning that none of our blanks are "off of the shelf" parts. We design all of our own blanks from the ground up. This includes lengths, tapers, wall thickness, material, action, resin, scrim, and a number of other factors as well. Our blanks are made in the U.S. as well. I am sorry to go on for so long (LOL), but there are a lot of questions, and I want to be able to answer them all. I you have any questions, please feel free to PM me, and I will be able to answer them directly. 
Thanks, Joshua Heiliger


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the great info Josh!


----------



## jusintime (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow...That's some good Info....I was tossed between nuying a R&R and the H3...Sounds like I am leaning more to this "Back country Roda now...Thanks guys


----------



## woodducks (Aug 27, 2005)

*H&H*

I have AMR rods the H3 and I have several of joshs rods ,american rod smith is a production rod where H&H are made one at a time , I think Josh makes a better rod that back country is a awsome rod >>>>


----------



## James Shuler (May 22, 2006)

great rods I think i have 6. last forever wont break like some other brands when a fly sneezes on them. Other than TFO fly rods all i have in H&H rods. I like the 6'6" mag lite adn the 7'0". made here in TEXAS. LOVE'EM


----------



## H & H Rods (Jul 14, 2005)

*One More Thing*

Sorry, I forgot to mention it in my previous post. I have recieved quite a few P.M.'s about our "Back Country" that was mentioned. It is our newest rod in our inshore lineup. It was released a week before Christmas. It is a 6'9'' model that is a medium light power, and x-fast action. It is a high modulus graphite with a Kevlar blend in it.
It is very light, crisp, and sensitive, yet has a fair amount of power to handle a bigger fish with ease. It is a dream with a Chronarch MG on it. Again, sorry to be long winded, just trying to answer some of the questions that are coming my way. Thanks again for interest, and feel free to PM me if needed. Josh


----------



## rdobson (Dec 12, 2006)

*H&H 2 fer*

I got a 2fer about 2 years ago at the fishing show. 95 bucks for 2 seven footers. I like them better than the $100 all star I bought last year. One is a little shorter now due to a hatch cover but a new tip and its good to go. I have no trouble picking up the lightest trout bite or pulling in 40 lb drum.

Is it true we are getting a Bass pro shop in Pearland?


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

i have 2 H&H rods and they are some of the best rods i have ever fished with along side my castaway and old Allstars befor thy got bought.


----------



## bourbon3 (Sep 13, 2005)

i have one and love it. my friends talked me and into getting one and im glad they did.


----------



## sellmaw (Oct 5, 2005)

*H&H Rods*

Hello, I am a tournament fisherman as well as a guide and I fish with these rods and I must say this is one fine product. I fish the "Backcountry" with a 50 mag and you really have to feel it in your hand and then with a fish to really appreciate this rod. Josh has top notch service and backs his product. 
Thanks again Josh.

Capt. D. White


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

I have one H&H rod and it won't be my last. I will absolutely vouch for the quality and workmanship on this rod. You can add this rod to the very few light casting rods worth having in your arsenal. It's a winner. All my clients ask about it.


----------



## JBYARS2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I have one with a Chronarch mg on it. That combination weighs almost nothing. It is the first one I pick up to go fishing.


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Can it be compared to Laguna Texas Wader II? Just curious  What's the waranty on Laguna rod? free replacement?


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

I can't say I know about the rod, because I haven't fished with one. But sometimes knowing about the person behind the rod, tells ya alot about the product they have and what they stand for.

I recently was involved in a benefit to help raise money for a dear family who's mother was and is going thru a difficult time due to anuesym. I did not seek out people to donate items for the auction, just seeking out people to get involved if possible and attend the benefit.

Josh contacted me privately and told me he was interested in helping this family and wanted to donate a couple of rods to help out. He said he looked at this situation and it could be his mother, any of our mothers. He wasn't looking for a pat on the back by boasting. He wasn't looking for greenies. He wasn't looking to get his name blasted on the board to strum up business. He just wanted to help. 

I called Josh to get things set up and we must have talked forever. Immediately, I felt like this was a long lost family member. This guy is fantastic and one hellava guy.

I believe it was this benefit that Fishin-Inc won one of the rods in auction. BTW, thanks Paul!

This may not help in your decision whether the rod is what your looking for, but I believe it says alot because of who stands behind it!

Sorry Josh, but I think others should know of your generosity, care and concern of others behind the scenes. :cheers:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

H & H Rods said:


> Guys, thanks for the inquiries on our rods. I also appreciate the responses from our current, and satisfied customers. Our rods are not only made here in the U.S., but right here in Richmond. We do offer a lifetime warranty on our products. Yes there is a $30 replacement fee, and no there are no questions asked. We have been around for 5 years, and are producing 3 lines of rods that range from $130.00 to $300.00. We have 40 models of rods, and I am sure a length/action to match anybody's preference and wallet. Blanks are always a big question when choosing a rod. The short answer is that we have our blanks built for us. Part of our contract with our blank manufacturer is a non disclosure clause. This is a very common occurance with larger manufacturers who are contracting all of their blanks. Meaning that none of our blanks are "off of the shelf" parts. We design all of our own blanks from the ground up. This includes lengths, tapers, wall thickness, material, action, resin, scrim, and a number of other factors as well. Our blanks are made in the U.S. as well. I am sorry to go on for so long (LOL), but there are a lot of questions, and I want to be able to answer them all. I you have any questions, please feel free to PM me, and I will be able to answer them directly.
> Thanks, Joshua Heiliger


 just got me a kevlar medium from gilbert man i love it! gonna put a whooping on them flattys!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

dbarham said:


> just got me a kevlar medium from gilbert man i love it! gonna put a whooping on them flattys!


 What did he do give up fishing and start chasing yard bird exclusively?Ya got two of Josh's rods and they are great.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Love my H&Hs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

A friend of mine has a 69 hh with a core. One time he dropped it into the water while trying to string a fish and it just floated there.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Im Headed South said:


> Does anyone know if it is a shakari blank.I have two customs with shakari blanks and love them.
> 
> Michael


Michael, unfortunately Shakari is out of business, about 5 years ago or so. I wish they still made them, great blanks.

Josh is a friend, and he builds a darn good rod. I have sent him several people as I don't do inshore, everyone is very pleased with theirs. Keep up the good work Josh


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

*H&H Rods*

We have two H&H rods model sp844 medium fast 1/8 - 3/4 8 -17 lb line missing on one rod the tip insert insert second rod missing the first and second insert. We bought them at Gander Mountain a couple of years ago - they broke the first year we had them. When we tried to return them to GM they said they no longer carried H&H and would have to contact the manufacturer in Richmond. We did so and mistakenly told the customer service rep we bought them at Academy. Even though we told him they were H&H rods he had no help at all, offered no input or remedy to the situation. We are still sitting on two unusable H&H rods. Guess we need to try contacting manufacturer again. That's a lot of money sitting there not being used. Very unsatisfied with the customer service, but if the rods are in good condition they are a great rod. We still have the Gander Mountan stickers on our rods, have not been abused, just bad guides. Will have to try again to resolve this problem, or maybe someone from H&H will see this and contact us. Buddy Whayland 281-435-9312.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Shikari has been out of business for years.


----------



## Flounder_Pounder (Aug 20, 2012)

Does H&H have a website, I'd like to see there lineup.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I have owned 2 hnh backcountry rods for just over 2 years now.I absolutely love these rods the feel is awsome there good for tops tail and bait the back bone is like nothing I ever seen and oh yea the warranty replacement is only 40$.I broke one last month it was sticking up in the boat and was hit by a cast.Josh is the owner, I met him, his shop is in Sugarland he is a very straight up guy.I will continue to use hnh for many years to come.Oh and just yesterday a guest on my boat had a hnh HMX and he loves it .H n H 713-875-7827,Josh is the owner.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I like my H&H rod.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag


Silverfox1 said:


> Shikari has been out of business for years.


Tanks God ,somebody know is not SHAKARI!!!!

SHIKARI was making very good blanks,but you can find anymore...like ALL STAR TITANIUM.


----------

